

Yo Forbes, Fuck You - jhony_d
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/27/fornicating-under-consent-of-the-king/

======
pizza
Techcrunch is getting pretty desperate now. What's the purpose of this
article?

------
alanfang
Both Techcrunch and Forbes need to realize that no one cares besides them.

